# Brass Type Selection Help



## soligen (Jun 22, 2011)

I discovered the hard way that Brass from different sources does not look the same - they can be different alloys.

I got some K&S Engineering brass .094 thick, and some brass rod from another source. Their colors are very different.

The K&S brass is type 260. It is much more yellow, and I perfer this color, but no place can I find type 260 in a rod. The rod is predominately type 360.

I don't know the type of brass for the rod I bought on-line.

What I want is to buy more brass that I know will match in color between the flat stock and the round rod, but it seems no one type of brass has a selection of both in the sizes I want.

Does anyone know what types of brass will have the same color? Rod is predominately 360. Flat stock is predomiantely 260, but I've also seen some 353 at a couple places.

Who knows their brass? Will 360 and 353 look the same? will anything look the same as 260 (my preference)?

I'm looking for flat brass in .094 thickness (11 guage I think) and 3/8 rod.

Thanks


----------



## mredburn (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.metalliferous.com/pdf/Base_Metal/BMC4_2.pdf
http://www.thunderbirdsupply.com/metal.aspx

THese may help you with what your  looking for. If not they are fun to browse in.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 23, 2011)

How big is the rod you want? Indian Jeweler Supply has 260 wire as big as 14 gauge. They also may be able to fabricate what you need. http://www.ijsinc.com/


----------



## Haynie (Jun 23, 2011)

Man, those are names I have not thought of in a while.  Funny to see them posted on here.  I lived 30 minutes from Gallup New Mexico most of my life and went to both indian jeweler's supply and Thunderbird trading all the time.  Like walking into a candy store.


----------



## soligen (Jun 23, 2011)

I want 3/8 rod.  Looks like I'll just end up going with the 360 since at Mike's link they have it in rod and 12 guage sheet- should be close enough for me.


----------



## Manny (Jun 27, 2011)

nice summary of brass types and their uses/hardness ect.
http://www.onlinemetals.com/brassguide.cfm

If you are going 360 brass try here.
http://www.onlinemetalsupply.com/c-212-round-rod-bar.aspx

They are competitive and ship quickly

Manny


----------



## Chthulhu (Jun 27, 2011)

McMaster-Carr has 260 brass in all sorts of shapes:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass-alloy-bars/=cxjcav
http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass-alloy-260-rods/=cxjbom


----------

